# Poop after labour?



## 3011busyyear

Hi, just joining from 3rd tri after the birth of my baby girl :happydance:
Quick question. My bowels have opened and the seems ok, but the last 2days it hasn't been normal colour, it's like green/black bit like babies actually :haha:

Is this normal? I'm on tablets for lowering bp, and iron levels could these be the cause? If so shouldi just finish the course and see what happens after that?


----------



## daisii

iron tablets make your poo dark green/black. can also make you constipated as well.


----------



## cw1975

Yeah I was on iron tablets and it made me constipated and have black poo. 

I also had horrendous piles :( sorry for sharing that bit but can you imagine consipation and piles - I'm still traumatised by the piles everytime someone mentions their birth and just HAVE to share :haha:


----------



## LittleAngel09

Yes iron tablets do make ya poop black. Bit of a fright when I first started taking them as no one warned me. I'm still on them and my lo is 4 months old! Although they don't make me constipated, they do the opposite (tmi sorry)


----------



## WanaBaba

I had the exact same thing after giving birth and it scared me lol it was VERY runny and black and smelled sooo bad (sorry WAY TMI!!) At first i thought it must have been because of the c section but found out it was the iron tablets so stopped taking them as midwife said this was fine and advised me to carry on taking my pregnecare vitamin instead as this had iron in it.


----------



## Beau

Congrats on your baby girl.

As others have said its probably the iron tables causing this as the same happened to me during pregnancy when i was prescribed iron tablets


----------

